# COD: Modern Warfare 2



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

cannot wait for MW2. dunno about the special pack though lol


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

Haha, so I can get a video game AND do some true night riding. I'm down with that. haha


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

lol honestly those night vision goggles probably blow but I think I might still buy it.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd rather spend $250 and get GOOD goggles than waste money on a novelty pair. My guess is that those are absolute crap.

And when the Nazi zombies rise from their graves, you're going to want some quality NV. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll stick with the absurdly complex Steel Battalion controller for my insanely expensive 'Premium Edition' video game item.


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow that's an amazing piece of history


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

dude i can't get enough of Nazi Zombies, It would be sick if Modern Warfare 2 had something similar


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

for real.. it should be some type of irradiated russian comrades with like 6 arms and giant alien modded brains or something


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> dude i can't get enough of Nazi Zombies, *It would be sick if Modern Warfare 2 had something similar*


It's been confirmed.


----------



## bkrockwell (May 31, 2009)

ThirdEye said:


> It's been confirmed.


Got a link or anything? 'Cause all I can find are countless interviews and articles 'confirming' there _won't_ be a zombie mode in _MW 2_.


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

there is something similar but its not zombies its just living beings. i think its under special ops. there is also snowmobile races a battle alongside navy seals and mini missions similar to the mile high club at the end of the originals campaign, im pretty sure they are all online multiplayer. and another one called "breach and clear" where you start off in a room full of guns and then have to survive basically. thats some of the info i got from the various gaming sites


----------



## bkrockwell (May 31, 2009)

jibbherr said:


> there is something similar but its not zombies its just living beings. i think its under special ops. there is also snowmobile races a battle alongside navy seals and mini missions similar to the mile high club at the end of the originals campaign, im pretty sure they are all online multiplayer. and another one called "breach and clear" where you start off in a room full of guns and then have to survive basically. thats some of the info i got from the various gaming sites


Ah, right. Yeah, the Special Ops mode sounds like it'll be a lot of fun. They said that when they looked at making a campaign co-op mode, they found some parts worked well with two players and some were really awful. So they took the best parts from the campaign and tried to create scenarios for two players based on that. Sounds like they've done a good job and Special Ops should be a lot of arcade-y co-op fun.


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

yeah special ops looks sick! i hope that there are some really fast paced intense missions and also a few slower paced sniper like missions. no matter what it should be pretty sweet


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

SpringheelJack said:


> I'll stick with the absurdly complex Steel Battalion controller for my insanely expensive 'Premium Edition' video game item.


That game was cool though:thumbsup:


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

the goggles in the set are supposed to be actually good from what ive heard. one site said that you would pay over 150$ just for a comparable set.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

yea right.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah I've actually heard good things about the Goggles too. I really don't care how good they are. I've wanted NV goggles forever for purely a childish useless reason of "They are cool". I even went so far as to tell my GF 3 years ago that at some point, I would have be purchasing some NV goggles for absolutely no legimate reason, and I did not expect to get S$*T from her about it.

Now I can just buy a really really expansive game and we are all good. 

Can't wait!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Day one...


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

how you guys liking the game?? where yall at so far level wise? fav weapon so far? fav. perk?

i am lvl 29, 
weapon of choice so far: SCAR... i have my 300 kils with the scar and i am using it with the bling perk

fav perk; BLING (ability to attach 2 attachments on a gun) I run the SCAR with silencer and thermal scope


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

I think im only like lvl 15 so far..I'm def loving the scar. I really found the first few levels difficult to get through. I didn't start coming out positive until I unlocked the second assault rifle..I forget what that one is. Then the game really changed once I unlocked the scar


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

Game is amazing, I think we all expected it to be, especially after the first Modern Warfare. Played the first level or so in campaign before I went on Xbox Live. No negative feedback as of yet.  

Right now I think I'm at level 17 or 18, been using the FAMAS assault rifle strictly (I know pretty lame, but I'm all about the semi-automatics). Trying to get the next few levels so the hardcore matches are available to me (been piggy backing off my buddies so far to get into those modes).

Got to agree with Venomous on the Bling perk, but the heart rate sensor is pretty bad ass although it seems to have a smaller range online.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm playing this game non-stop right now. After school, it's straight to cod.


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

lovin this game, as of right now favorite gun has to be FAMAS with bling (holo and silencer) level 35 almost 36 with 1.98 k/d :cheeky4: cant wait until i get the m16 the stats look amazing and since the FAMAS seems like a weaker version of it i can only imagine how much destruction ill do with it.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

lvl 23 right now.. ump45 is ridiculous and it seems like the scar h is sick too.. this game is CRACK - onel0wcubn <-- gamertag


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

i would rather play this game that eat,sleep, work, or spend time with my family.. i have it bad.... if i could just take 3 weeks of playing non stop i could get outta that "honey moon" stage and then i could do things a normal person does


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

:laugh: I feel the same way.


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

VenomousSVT said:


> i would rather play this game that eat,sleep, work, or spend time with my family.. i have it bad.... if i could just take 3 weeks of playing non stop i could get outta that "honey moon" stage and then i could do things a normal person does


LOL that's a classic comment!


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

The game is pretty sweet so far, the campaign was way to short, but I'm sort of not surprised it seems like they didn't go as far into the campaign as they should have so they can lead into another game and make more money, weak but whatever .

As for online play I think I'm lvl 14 or 16 with a 5.06kd, mainly use the scar with the bling perk so I have the red dot sight and heartbeat sensor, although I play around with the LSW and the intervention sniper sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Shouldn't have cheaped out with free shipping from amazon. 2 more days till my copy gets here, I forgot about veteran's day. Then it's the weekend, I've got better stuff to do, and my girlfriend gets back from a semester abroad on Monday, so I'll be over there that night and Tuesday...game will have been out for a week. Gonna get 'pwned' for awhile once I do get around to playing it.

Ahh well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Got it today. I was dead right, I sucked. My K/D ratio is like 0.5 right now. Been too long since I played MW1.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

First day online with it today. On about my 10th game I had slumped to a 1-5 kill to death ratio within about 2 minutes. I proceeded to graft away and finished with a 14-10 ratio, I felt like such a hero


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

SpringheelJack said:


> Got it today. I was dead right, I sucked. My K/D ratio is like 0.5 right now. Been too long since I played MW1.


That is impressive.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i love this game, luckily im keeping my K/D ratio pretty even. 

my gamertag is Cr0wbAar for anyone who wants to play. the 0 is a ZERO.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Game is pretty sweet...single player is short, but multiplayer is where the fun is at. I'm doing pretty good online for myself...like 1.6 k/d ratio. Add me on PSN if you like Karpediem80


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

been playing it on 360, loving online and Special Ops, the career is disappointing as expected. Add me if anyone wants to play some online, Gamertag KoscherPork


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

BigC_ 13 said:


> been playing it on 360, loving online and Special Ops, the career is disappointing as expected. Add me if anyone wants to play some online, Gamertag KoscherPork


played some special ops with my buddy this weekend.. we actually had fun playing it.. doing every challenge on veteran.. we had some we blew right through, others we had to play a few times.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

I've started playing hardcore search and destroy. You really need a full party of people in order to be successful. Teamwork is important. I've really been enjoying it though. Now that I have the cold blooded and ninja perks I'm almost invisible. That coupled with the bling perk, a heart beat sensor and a silencer, and the other team will be dead before they even know you were there.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

BoardNbob said:


> I've started playing hardcore search and destroy. You really need a full party of people in order to be successful. Teamwork is important. I've really been enjoying it though. Now that I have the cold blooded and ninja perks I'm almost invisible. That coupled with the bling perk, a heart beat sensor and a silencer, and the other team will be dead before they even know you were there.


that is a badass s&d setup! I run pretty much the same thing.. i run a SCAR with bling and equipped with the heartbeat and silencer... running claymores.. and with ninja i am ready to roll out.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I haven't had much time to play online so I haven't gotten to the Ninja Perk yet. I think that is a great combo! I've been sticking to Commando, Stopping Power, Slight of Hand more suited for a "Run & Gun" play style. I will make a class with the stealthy perks like you guys have and try that out. 

Gamertag = Sook7, K/D = 1.11


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

Way too addicted to this game...the ridiculous killstreak selection makes it so easy to keep a decent k/d though. Thadwood on XBL, add me if you need help with spec ops. Loves me some spec ops.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Thadwood said:


> Way too addicted to this game...the ridiculous killstreak selection makes it so easy to keep a decent k/d though. Thadwood on XBL, add me if you need help with spec ops. Loves me some spec ops.


Yeah, the new killstreak rewards make getting an insanely high streak almost too easy. The launcher secondary weapons even the playing field a little. 

I want a nuke!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

I've lost way too much sleep because of this game..lol I just started using the sniper rifle last night in Hardcore Team Deathmatch. It was great. I used the intervention equipped with a silencer and a heartbeat sensor, and a .44 magnum as my secondary. In my opinion, the heartbeat sensor is critical if your going to snipe because if you see someone sneaking up on you, you know you have to switch to your sidearm. It's saved my life so many times. Also, sniping doesn't work as well in regular deathmatch because the killcam gives away your position.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

BoardNbob said:


> I've lost way too much sleep because of this game..lol I just started using the sniper rifle last night in Hardcore Team Deathmatch. It was great. I used the intervention equipped with a silencer and a heartbeat sensor, and a .44 magnum as my secondary. In my opinion, *the heartbeat sensor is critical if your going to snipe because if you see someone sneaking up on you, you know you have to switch to your sidearm.* It's saved my life so many times. Also, sniping doesn't work as well in regular deathmatch because the killcam gives away your position.


claymores are your best friend... besides a good sniper never takes more than 2-3 shots from the same location. I try and take no more than 2 shots and move out asap!


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

sook said:


> Yeah, the new killstreak rewards make getting an insanely high streak almost too easy. The launcher secondary weapons even the playing field a little.
> 
> I want a nuke!


played with a group last night and 1 guy on our team got 2 nukes!!! he got one in a game then got another 3 games later!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

VenomousSVT said:


> claymores are your best friend... besides a good sniper never takes more than 2-3 shots from the same location. I try and take no more than 2 shots and move out asap!


I def agree with the claymores. I do like to stay in one spot for awhile though. I play with a good group and we watch eachothers backs, so sometimes I stay put in order to cover one of my teammates. While I do agree that in most cases moving around is important. The one level with the grass and the bunkers, i forget what it's called, I went 15-0 by just finding a good spot in the grass to lay prone and sniped the whole game without moving once.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Anyone getting tired of the map with the the boat dock, greenhouse, and the big house that basically everyone just runs to? And on the map, Favela I think, it seems like everyone just camps in the houses. Had a good game on the small map...oil rig one...last night. Won 30-9 and got 3 sentry guns at the same time due to my emergency air drop. Also started using the Tar AR, pretty good gun, but the red dot sight is huge and I'm better off just using the regular sights.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Karpediem said:


> Anyone getting tired of the map with the the boat dock, greenhouse, and the big house that basically everyone just runs to? And on the map, Favela I think, it seems like everyone just camps in the houses. Had a good game on the small map...oil rig one...last night. Won 30-9 and got 3 sentry guns at the same time due to my emergency air drop. Also started using the Tar AR, pretty good gun, but the red dot sight is huge and I'm better off just using the regular sights.


Yeah I don't really like that house map either. I think its called estate. It seems like alot of teams ignore the basement entrance though. If you can get to the back of the house, you might have some luck going in that way and taking them out one at a time. But then again, by doing this, your basically just trading spots with the other team because once you have control now your defending your spot in the house. It's a vicious cycle


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i love the map with the house in the middle. ill let the people take the house as much as they want cause i always sneak in the back while the rest of my team is firing at the front and pretty much take the whole team out with an auto shotty in close quarters.

or ill just blindly shoot through the walls up stairs and ill usually hit at least one person if they are hiding up there.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

BoardNbob said:


> I def agree with the claymores. I do like to stay in one spot for awhile though. I play with a good group and we watch eachothers backs, so sometimes I stay put in order to cover one of my teammates. While I do agree that in most cases moving around is important. The one level with the grass and the bunkers, i forget what it's called, I went 15-0 by just finding a good spot in the grass to lay prone and sniped the whole game without moving once.


well in your scenario i can totally understand... the guys i play with are superb at keeping their sniper no matter who it is safe... i am a run and gun sniper though as are a few of the guys i play with.. every now and then I will take to the roofs and do some camp sniping but for the most part i run around like I have a machine gun and snipe people


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

Anyone else finish the special ops yet? The last three are so epic!


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

The estate house map indeed is a house camp whore fest. And it stinks since it has the best tactical advantage being able to see all around.

The rest aren't too bad. As for sniping, the heartbeat sensor is about useless when playing with people in higher levels since by then they have the ninja perk which renders it useless. Claymores are your best bet in this case just like CoD4

I'd like to play the more strategic maps but the problem is every team I've play with sucks and doesn't seem to go for the goals since only I seem to be getting killed going for them and I wind up leaving half way not wanting to put up with it. I find myself sticking to just TDM and Domination due to this.

For spec ops I have to find some people to do that with.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> As for sniping, the heartbeat sensor is about useless when playing with people in higher levels since by then they have the ninja perk which renders it useless.


True sometimes, I have another kit set up without one. I'm a level 34 and almost everybody I end up playing against is a higher level than me. I actually haven't seen that many people using ninja. It's usually only one or two per game. Idk maybe that's just my experience but I've found that on a map that's good for sniping, most people don't use ninja, because they don't expect snipers to be using heartbeat sensors.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

VenomousSVT said:


> well in your scenario i can totally understand... the guys i play with are superb at keeping their sniper no matter who it is safe... i am a run and gun sniper though as are a few of the guys i play with.. every now and then I will take to the roofs and do some camp sniping but for the most part i run around like I have a machine gun and snipe people


Nice:thumbsup: I don't think I can pull that off, I like to have time to set up my shot..whenever i get into close quarters, I immediately switch to the magnum.


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> For spec ops I have to find some people to do that with.


I'll run 'em through with you if you play on 360, I'm super bored


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

BoardNbob said:


> Nice:thumbsup: I don't think I can pull that off, I like to have time to set up my shot..whenever i get into close quarters, I immediately switch to the magnum.


Why the magnum? I know it looks sweet, but I have the p2000 (I think thats the name) as my secondary for all my classes and I think its good enough to be in the primary gun spot. If a heli or jet comes in I switch to the default class with the launcher and take it out.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

I played some of the spec ops stuff this weekend on my friends ps3 at his house.. we did every one we played on veteran and some were just something to waste time on, others were a little work to do it right.

my fav on spec ops so far are the ones where you have a silenced sniper rifle and have to take them out quickly and quietly! those are fun.. the one of bravo i think where there are other snipers in ghillie suits is fun as hell too.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

BoardNbob said:


> Nice:thumbsup: I don't think I can pull that off, I like to have time to set up my shot..whenever i get into close quarters, I immediately switch to the magnum.


i used to take forever to set up a shot but I have gotten gradually faster and faster... it takes me a lot longer in mw2 to get a sniper kill from running and gunning compared to WaW.. i used to run around the map with a non scoped kar98 and go 15/4 in a game regularly! i loved the rifles with no scopes.. i wish you could take them off in mw2 and run a red dot


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

It's easy enough, as long as you have steady aim on your sniper and know where the middle of your screen is. They made blindfiring much more accurate than in cod4.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

Thadwood said:


> It's easy enough, as long as you have steady aim on your sniper and know where the middle of your screen is. They made blindfiring much more accurate than in cod4.


i have a friend that can no scope sniper rifles! that trips me out! something i cant do at all.. i do the half scope thing most of the time but no scoping is an artform


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

IMO the best CoD all around was the 1st. I played that for years even though I am a sniper by heart. I could hide in the trees on snow maps, or behind bushes barely making out people running so I could hide myself and not worry about radar detection or the likes. And it wasn't a sniperfest, people were still running around doing spraying and grenading. 

I think the 1st was actually the most balanced game out there for any type of player. But more often than not if people were good at sniping, then everyone had to resort to them since you couldn't run far without getting picked off. I pissed off a lot of people in that game ^_^.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

i debated on getting the hardened edition for ps3 so i could get the token for the downloadable original cod..


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Karpediem said:


> Why the magnum? I know it looks sweet, but I have the p2000 (I think thats the name) as my secondary for all my classes and I think its good enough to be in the primary gun spot. If a heli or jet comes in I switch to the default class with the launcher and take it out.


I cant really say why I stuck with the magnum. I switched to it one game and got like 15 kills with it and just got attached to it. It just kind of feels powerful, and even though it's a semiauto its got a pretty fast rate of fire. I'll probably switch to the M93 Raffica when I unlock it at lvl 38.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

BoardNbob said:


> I cant really say why I stuck with the magnum. I switched to it one game and got like 15 kills with it and just got attached to it. It just kind of feels powerful, and even though it's a semiauto its got a pretty fast rate of fire. I'll probably switch to the M93 Raffica when I unlock it at lvl 38.


Maybe I'll give it a go for fun, I have yet to really try it.

Am I the only one who has the Knife is all their classes? Most fun weapon in the game. When you get the hang of it, you can get some crazy kills from far away. If you didn't know the knife will bounce of hard ground, so start chucking it at people!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Karpediem said:


> Maybe I'll give it a go for fun, I have yet to really try it.
> 
> Am I the only one who has the Knife is all their classes? Most fun weapon in the game. When you get the hang of it, you can get some crazy kills from far away. If you didn't know the knife will bounce of hard ground, so start chucking it at people!


Yeah I mean, I don't know if it's for everyone but I enjoy it. I've only used in in hardcore, so I don't know if it will seem less powerful in a normal match. Let me know how it goes. I haven't used the knife at all actually, maybe I'll give that one a try as well.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Marathon Pro + Lightweight + Ninja Pro = Knife kills all day


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Karpediem said:


> Why the magnum? I know it looks sweet, but I have the p2000 (I think thats the name) as my secondary for all my classes and I think its good enough to be in the primary gun spot. If a heli or jet comes in I switch to the default class with the launcher and take it out.


You can pull out the magnum much faster when you emptied your clip on your primary.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

yusoweird said:


> Marathon Pro + Lightweight + Ninja Pro = Knife kills all day


I read today if you have a clas like this, get a care package and hold the locator in your hand you can run really fast...supposedly.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Karpediem said:


> Maybe I'll give it a go for fun, I have yet to really try it.
> 
> Am I the only one who has the Knife is all their classes? Most fun weapon in the game. When you get the hang of it, you can get some crazy kills from far away. If you didn't know the knife will bounce of hard ground, so start chucking it at people!


Crazy Modern Warfare 2 Knife Throw Kill - CollegeHumor video
Wait til the very end.


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

haha wow. thats insane


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

lol the ultimate shame getting owned at the end like that .


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm sure the guy who tossed the knife is laughing from the unlikely probability of that ever happening, ever in the game. Some people have extraordinary luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> Crazy Modern Warfare 2 Knife Throw Kill - CollegeHumor video
> Wait til the very end.


the guy who recorded it on youtube was saying how he didn't even know you could throw knives in MW2 and he thought he was throwing a grenade lol


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ha, even more luck then.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Karpediem said:


> I read today if you have a clas like this, get a care package and hold the locator in your hand you can run really fast...supposedly.


i usually hold my secondary (44 magnum)... but yes i will definitely try holding the locator! haha sounds like i would fly...


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Look me up DOC COATES is my XBOX LIVE ID


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

hm1sfidc said:


> Look me up DOC COATES is my XBOX LIVE ID


Do you XBOXers get pissed you have to pay to play online? Just that alone makes me glad I bought a PS3.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

Karpediem said:


> Do you XBOXers get pissed you have to pay to play online? Just that alone makes me glad I bought a PS3.



I never had a problem with paying for live... I am a true SONY nut and I LOVE my ps3 far beyond my 360 for sure.. however I have 1000 times more PSN issues than i ever did Xbox LIVE... hands down if sony did a "pay connection" I would jump all over it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Never had an issue paying, I think IMHO that the interface is much better and the Community is even better.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

hm1sfidc said:


> Never had an issue paying, I think IMHO that the interface is much better and the Community is even better.


+1 

you're paying to make everything better. its not even that expensive really. if you get a years worth its like 50 bucks and im a poor snowboard instructor so if i can pay it anyone can.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Hardcore mode online is the only way to go, F'k that HUD crap too easy to just runt to the red dot and kill fools. I am a Headquarters Pro kinda map guy. Holla back ! BOOM HEAD SHOT " 
Love the auto shotty with Red Dot for close up work !


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

i really like a lot of the control it takes to play HC, but all the campers in HC make me sick.. those guys that sit in a corner and wait to see someone should take out their games, break it in half, and slit their wrists with it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

VenomousSVT said:


> i really like a lot of the control it takes to play HC, but all the campers in HC make me sick.. those guys that sit in a corner and wait to see someone should take out their games, break it in half, and slit their wrists with it.


Dude for real, on terminal IO got fools just holdin up in the walls. My sentiments exactly Tar and feather them !!!:cheeky4:


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

I've been a "shooting down UAV whore" lately. As soon as I hear "Enemy UAV spotted!" I switch to the stinger and take it out. Easy + 50 pts and probably pisses the guy off who just got a UAV.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Played awhile the other day when there were 9 tactical nukes in a row. . . Not even fun. Not sure that after that, that I am a fan of that kill streak at all. Just ruins the game. Was ridiculously frustrating after the first couple.

Or maybe it's because I know I could pretty much never get that kill streak.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

tomtom88 said:


> Crazy Modern Warfare 2 Knife Throw Kill - CollegeHumor video
> Wait til the very end.


Whoa......


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

AdamBQ said:


> Played awhile the other day when there were 9 tactical nukes in a row. . . Not even fun. Not sure that after that, that I am a fan of that kill streak at all. Just ruins the game. Was ridiculously frustrating after the first couple.
> 
> Or maybe it's because I know I could pretty much never get that kill streak.


Keep at it man, you'll be fine. I can see how that's frustrating but once you get the hang of it you'll be doing the same thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

AdamBQ said:


> Played awhile the other day when there were 9 tactical nukes in a row. . . Not even fun. Not sure that after that, that I am a fan of that kill streak at all. Just ruins the game. Was ridiculously frustrating after the first couple.
> 
> Or maybe it's because I know I could pretty much never get that kill streak.


What board/game were playing that 9 people got 25 kill streaks? Amost every board I play the top guy has between 25 and 30 kills...


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

GroundWar. I play that at the start because you get more kills, and it's easier to upgrade my guns cus of course thats all based on Kill Counts.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks, I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

AdamBQ said:


> Played awhile the other day when there were 9 tactical nukes in a row. . . Not even fun. Not sure that after that, that I am a fan of that kill streak at all. Just ruins the game. Was ridiculously frustrating after the first couple.
> 
> Or maybe it's because I know I could pretty much never get that kill streak.


what do you mean 9 nukes in a row? 9 games in a row someone got a nuke?


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah the nukes are stupid. Something where you could bomb the shit out of the whole map with only people underground or deep inside a building surving. 

Buildings that fall down after bombing would be sweet too.


----------



## tsaokie (Sep 18, 2009)

Funny Stuff Right Here YouTube - Hitler can't get the Modern Warfare 2 Prestige Edition


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

VenomousSVT said:


> what do you mean 9 nukes in a row? 9 games in a row someone got a nuke?


9 games in a row.

Nuke = End game, so there can only be 1 nuke a game.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I've been playing the game since day 1 and have never seen anyone get a nuke yet. Why? because the entire opposing team would basically have to stand there and do nothing. You're telling me that you and the teammates you played with in those 9 games sucked so bad, not one of you were able to kill that one opponent prior to getting a 25 kill streak. I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

When you see nukes in a row it is most likely due to two friends taking turns killing eachother. They hide somewhere not normally run through, use cold blooded, and tatical insertion. One guy keeps killing the other and he respawns right there, killing him again. Check the scores after someone gets a nuke, you can usually tell by that. The next game it's the other guy's turn. The only time I have seen a nuke was due to "cheating".


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

anyone else play today with the unlimited ammo glitch?
grenade launching all game, so sick.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

thugit said:


> anyone else play today with the unlimited ammo glitch?
> grenade launching all game, so sick.


Sounds sweet! Missed that one.

I play Domination pretty much all the time and love it. Sometimes I get put into these games that are in Rust and the score will go over 1000 and the game still goes on? There are usually heaps of people in it despite the map being tiny and you usually last about 4 seconds before you die.

Whats that all about?


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I got dropped into one of those unlimited ammo matches yesterday. Freaking insane, unfortunately none of my classes had a grenade launcher so I was slaughtered. Someone got an AC130 and the glitch took out the normal reload time for the 120 shells. Its was like having a fully automatic, airborne cannon raining down on you.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I haven't had that one happen yet. Although my xbox has been getting repaired. It should be back tomorrow and I'll get to play again. I definitely wouldn't mind getting dropped in one of those.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

best gun ever is the G18 with akimbo and extended mags(bling Pro). it just tears people apart at close range. i cant count how many times i just rushed into a room with 2+ enemies and just destroyed all of them in like 2 seconds. gets you crazy headshots too. i have 100+ headshots with only 500 kills using this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Hardcore TDM + Riot Shield is pretty hilarious


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

AdamBQ said:


> Played awhile the other day when there were 9 tactical nukes in a row. . . Not even fun. Not sure that after that, that I am a fan of that kill streak at all. Just ruins the game. Was ridiculously frustrating after the first couple.
> 
> Or maybe it's because I know I could pretty much never get that kill streak.


Is this on PC? If so, then I wouldn't be supprise since every other game has hackers...


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

crazyface said:


> best gun ever is the G18 with akimbo and extended mags(bling Pro). it just tears people apart at close range. i cant count how many times i just rushed into a room with 2+ enemies and just destroyed all of them in like 2 seconds. gets you crazy headshots too. i have 100+ headshots with only 500 kills using this.


G18 is only good for those spray and pray moments. I choose any single handgun over any auto pistols anyday. Better accuracy, longer range, more versatile, faster weapon switch. I'm an old school beta counter strike player, so maybe it is just the style that I am used to...


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

ons said:


> Hardcore TDM + Riot Shield is pretty hilarious


how is that funny, you would die so easy. i dont get it.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

bamorgan7 said:


> how is that funny, you would die so easy. i dont get it.


My friend had 21 shield kills in a HCHQ match.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I haven't even used the shield yet. I just don't like playing that way. One of these days I'll try it out.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

yusoweird said:


> G18 is only good for those spray and pray moments. I choose any single handgun over any auto pistols anyday. Better accuracy, longer range, more versatile, faster weapon switch. I'm an old school beta counter strike player, so maybe it is just the style that I am used to...


theres no better close range spraying gun than the G18s. 1/5 of my kills with it are headshots. just think about that. the other pistols have more range and more versatility, but nothing is more fun than using the G18s with hardline or coldblooded


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

maf05r6 said:


> I haven't even used the shield yet. I just don't like playing that way. One of these days I'll try it out.


Most people know how to defeat the shield, but you can literally chase the newbs around. It's hilarious.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The thing that has been pissing me off lately is the amount of people using the grenade launcher. A LOT of people rely on that to get their kills. Some players suck so bad at the game, they can't even get kills without using it.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I finished the campaign on vet tonight. It is just ridiculously hard.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> The thing that has been pissing me off lately is the amount of people using the grenade launcher. A LOT of people rely on that to get their kills. Some players suck so bad at the game, they can't even get kills without using it.


*Noobtube.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

maf05r6 said:


> I haven't even used the shield yet. I just don't like playing that way. One of these days I'll try it out.


On Hardcore games, riot shield kills only take 1 hit as opposed to 2 in regular game types. I pop in this for a nice change of pace when I'm having a bad streak or just need some laughs =p


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I could do that. Also on Rust it is just crazy. Some guys end up doing pretty well with it there cause it is close quarters fighting.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

shiled destroys on free for all.my shield class is

riot shield
stinger

flashbang
c4

marathon
lightweight
commando

ive gotten crazy 5+ killstreaks with the shield that i didnt even think were possible. youd be surprised at how many people cannot kill me as a sprint straight at them with the shield and proceed to beat them to death.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

That is a bit hard to believe. I think as shield guys are annoying it is pretty easy to get around them. You just have to get a couple shots in around the shield and you are good to go.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Or you can just run up and knife the shield guys while they move in circles like retards.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, they aren't very mobile while crouched with a shield. If you think about it rather than sit there and just shoot at them it is pretty easy to run around them and knife them or shoot them in the back.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah shotguns and knives own idiots with shields. i play deathmatch a lot and i think newbs play with the shield or something. they always suck with it.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Shield = Semtex Grenade. Just stick it to em and watch the fun.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

haha! i never thought of that. i thought semtex was pretty useless until i read that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

ok this game is freaking amazing. i don't go a day without playing it.

everyone go purchase some turtle beach x1 headphones, you won't regret it, you feel like your in the game.


----------



## tsaokie (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah i always shoot the feet out from under the guys with shields


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

You can't shoot their feet if they are crouched but your right. If they are up and running that is the way to go. 

Does the symtex kill them if stuck to the shield? I would think it should protect them but I've never tried it.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

maf05r6 said:


> You can't shoot their feet if they are crouched but your right. If they are up and running that is the way to go.
> 
> Does the symtex kill them if stuck to the shield? I would think it should protect them but I've never tried it.


Symtex will kill someone hiding behind the shield. Just don't stick it square in the middle and it will work fine.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Good to know. I've been using claymores but if I got back to symtex I will give that a try.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Love this game.

Just curious what is everyone's favorite setup?

I like my AUG with grip. Secondary is dual rafficas. I have sleight of hand, stopping power and ninja. Seems to work for pretty much every situation. I have other classes, but that's my personal best.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I like any gun with long range and high accuracy.

SCAR, M16A4 or ACR with holographic
Sleight of Hand (Faster ADS rocks)
Cold Blooded (I hate getting killed by aircraft)
Steady Aim (Good for unexpected close combat)


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

m16 w/FMJ and red dot
the shotgun with red dot that is after the rangers
claymore/stun grenades
bling pro
commando pro
lightweight pro

uzi w/FMJ 
the shotgun with red dot that is after the rangers
claymore/stun grenades
slight of hand pro
commando pro
lightweight pro

thats my 2 fave setups. i get mass kills with the uzi on maps like highrise, skidrow, and any other maps where you can get decnetly close to people.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have been using the ACR pretty much all the time with either the acog or red dot. 

secondary weapon doesn't really matter as hardly use it but most of them are set to the P2000. 

Claymore and stun

Perks have been changing since I'm trying to finish up some of them and get the bonuses.


----------



## Syn (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a love/hate relationship with this game. I was an avid CoD:MW player for 2 years until MW2 came out and as much as I enjoy MW2, I also hate it at times. So many things make me raise the BS flag which I'm sure all of you do as well will this edition. Overall I'm happy with it.

Tar-21 is where it's at though! I thoroughly enjoyed the F2000 before I prestiged as well, recoil is pretty bad but it's a great gun once you are able to control it.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

i have the acr unlocked but i never use it because i dont have the red dot unlocked for it yet. im gonna have to make a point to get some kills and unlock it. i think ill like that gun once i get the sight on it.


----------



## Syn (Jan 11, 2010)

c_mack9 said:


> i have the acr unlocked but i never use it because i dont have the red dot unlocked for it yet. im gonna have to make a point to get some kills and unlock it. i think ill like that gun once i get the sight on it.


Yeah, I recommend the ACR, great gun. Powerful with low recoil and good range. I haven't unlocked it my second time around but if I remember correctly, the iron sights are decent on it.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

Syn said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with this game. I was an avid CoD:MW player for 2 years until MW2 came out and as much as I enjoy MW2, I also hate it at times. So many things make me raise the BS flag which I'm sure all of you do as well will this edition. Overall I'm happy with it.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> last night i stuck a shotgun a foot away from someone that didnt see me and shot him at point blank range then he turned around and killed me. in the same game i stuck my m16 barrell into the chect of someone and fired a 3 round burst into their chest, didnt kill him but i was killed by the guy behind him somehow. something similiar happend several more times last night. i got robbed of a lot of kills. i have never been so pissed at this game.


----------



## Syn (Jan 11, 2010)

Yep. I understand lag often plays a part in things like that, but it happens far too often for it to be lag all the time. Infinity Ward definitely made it more "newb" friendly in my opinion. I consider myself an above average player and often dominate in games, but still doesn't stop me from screaming "Oh come on, that was total BS. Give me a break" often.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yaeh, there have definitely been some frustrating times in this game. Sometimes the lag has been really bad but for the most part it is alright. I get frustrated when I get out knifed.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

M-16A1 (ACOG, FMJ) All Challenges are completed except for 1000(~850)Kills and 250(159)Headshots. 
.40 Magnum(or Javelin) 
Claymore + Stun Grenades

Bling Pro
Cold Blooded
Steady Aim Pro

I've gone ~25-8 with this setup quite a few times not to mention in the last match I played, I had 12 headshots.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

One thing I DON'T like about this game is the way it handles latency. If your connection is worse, you lose almost every close fight.

I've had fights where I was one on one with someone. On my screen, I put a whole clip in them and they don't die. They just walk up and knife me. Then, I see the kill cam and I never even get a shot off.

I have to play with my Xbox connected to my laptop through a bridge which is then wirelessly connected to my router. Because of that, I have good latency, but not great. So I lose a lot of fights that I don't think I should. The game should balance it out more. It's not like games don't have the ability to do that nowadays.

Good connection = more kills.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Good connection = more kills.


Yeah, thats the part that bugs me too. Some days my connection is so slow that the lag causes the other players to zap around the screen. In the killcam, I'm always shooting at where they were 1/2 a second ago. Frustrating


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

sook said:


> In the killcam, I'm always shooting at where they were 1/2 a second ago. Frustrating


there are too many times that i've wanted to throw my controller at my TV watching this.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thats why I usually don't even watch.


----------



## Syn (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm in such a habit from CoD4 to skip the killcam, and it sucks because sometimes I do want to see a killcam now but by the time I realise I get to see it, I've skipped it


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I find if you are a knifer like I am on short/medium maps where I run around using:

Marathon pro
Lightweight pro
Commando pro

M9/tactical knife 

I rarely lose against anyone unless, I have a 3/4 bar latency. Using a knife requires a quick reflex to beat the other guy and with 4 bar I have to say I've never loss with that setup but with 3 bar it's near impossible and frustrating. When it's 3 bar I have to always use a gun since that 1 bar can make a huge difference. With the gun on a 3 bar latency the lag isn't as noticeable and gets the job done for me. I can't imagine what it would be like with 2/4 bars for latency. I've never played with that low of a connection.

I'm an old school COD player from the time the 1st one came out so I actually prefer COD1 & 2 style, meaning no kill cam. It makes revenge too newb friendly and ruins it for people that snipe. Sniping is not camping. Even for campers while it sucks to be killed by one, we have to admit at times we do it ourselves. Realistic? No. Part of the game? Yes. So IMO it's a love/hate relationship with it. I prefer it off hence why I like hardcore at times, but sometimes I prefer it on.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I guess I do watch sometimes when I think it was a BS kill. It at least shows me what I did and maybe something I can do different next time.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll watch the kill cam if I have a claymore planted when I die. Sometimes I get a kill out of it, hehe.

Hey, Vlaze, do you ever use the care package glitch? I do occasionally when I'm knifing, but it makes me feel dirty.


----------



## ripple au (Feb 23, 2010)

the mad doggen setups i was using before my xbox got RROD..

TAR silenced
SPAS w grip
scavanger pro
stopping power pro
ninja pro

UMP silenced
SPAS w grip
lightweight pro
stopping power pro
ninja pro


DUTY UP!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

I've played this game a lot, and love it!

I was reading at the start of the thread about the NV goggles, they aren't *awesome* but do the trick to mess around with. Pic of them after I unpacked them at work 










Pretty funny for watching my cat when it's pitch black trying to hunt lol


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I'll watch the kill cam if I have a claymore planted when I die. Sometimes I get a kill out of it, hehe.
> 
> Hey, Vlaze, do you ever use the care package glitch? I do occasionally when I'm knifing, but it makes me feel dirty.


Wow, sorry for the late response, I don't drop in here near as often as I used to anymore. 

I heard about that glitch but never looked into it..but I did use the javelin glitch a few times because some on the opposing team were as well. I have to say, it was good for quite a few laughs before I stopped doing it. I didn't want to get my butt banned, but I enjoyed the evil laughs.

Funny how all this time I got you on the friends list and never played a single game with ya! I got rid of L4D2, I played it maybe 2-3 times tops. For some reason was lacking something that the original had which I still got. It just collected dust for the past 3 months.

If you get on BFBC2 let me know since I traded in MW2 already.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

what glitches are yall talkin about?


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> Wow, sorry for the late response, I don't drop in here near as often as I used to anymore.
> 
> I heard about that glitch but never looked into it..but I did use the javelin glitch a few times because some on the opposing team were as well. I have to say, it was good for quite a few laughs before I stopped doing it. I didn't want to get my butt banned, but I enjoyed the evil laughs.
> 
> ...


they wont ban you for glitches because they created it. if they ban people because of their bugs, they will most likely get a class action lawsuit.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

yusoweird said:


> they wont ban you for glitches because they created it. if they ban people because of their bugs, they will most likely get a class action lawsuit.


Correct essentially, however they will ban you for abusing it which in fact was carried out for people using it knowing it was a glitch all match long with moderators observing the said match.

The key point is the ban is not permanent but can be 1 day or more in length. A lawsuit for that is absurd.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Should I prestige again? Did it once, and it sucked at first, but was fine once I got the basic weapons/attachments/perks again. Wish there was more of a bonus for doing it, besides just an extra custom slot.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I did it once and couldn't stand playing again and traded it on Battlefield. I would say don't do it and just play now that you.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I prestige when I get bored being fully weaponed up and when my friends tell me to stop being a pussy and prestige.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I think I prob will just for the hell of it. About to max out the 1st prestige now, so I'll prob stay at 70 for a couple days and then do it all over again for the 2nd time next week.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Should I prestige again? Did it once, and it sucked at first, but was fine once I got the basic weapons/attachments/perks again. Wish there was more of a bonus for doing it, besides just an extra custom slot.


I'm not totally sure if it is true, but i think that the higher your prestige the more you are matched with other higher prestiges, i gues that could be a perk or a downside lol


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

so, I just got my 360 sunday and MW2 is the only game i have for it...just starting out..i've played a little bit on PS3 but more of my friends have 360's and I wanted to be able to get on and play games with them. I'm still trying to get myself onto xbox live, tried using my laptop as a bridge last night for internet but it would get to the "update for xbox live is available" and it wouldnt download it. So eventually (maybe tonight) i'll get online and start getting some practice so i can play with some of you guys.

oh yeah my xbox live name is Slinky750


----------

